# Now THIS Is What We Call A Salmon.....



## Dave Hadden (Aug 12, 2013)

This is a 61 1/2 pound Tyee salmon caught this evening by a friend of mine. Caught from a rowboat using Tyee Club rules it was registered by Mike Gage rowed by his son.
Last nite a rookie rower and a rookie angler boated a 42 1/2 and we were all nuts about that but this is a once-in-a-lifetime fish for sure.
It is 50 1/2 inches long and 30 1/2 inches in girth.
When they first hung it from the scale it showed only 56 pounds until someone pointed out it was dragging on the ground.
They dug a hole so the fish could hang free and got the 61 1/2 then.


Heckuva fish!!! 














Take care.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not sure if its because I'm using my phone or if the fish is just too dang big and the pic had to be sized down but to me it looks like some kind of big azz mutant parana (spelling?) I had to click on the pic and look at it in photo bucket before it looked like a salmon. Lol. Has nothing to do withb chainsaws other than he might have to use one to clean it but I like it anyway 




Dave Hadden said:


> Heckuva fish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rmh3481 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dave,
That has to be some kind of record aye?


----------



## tollster (Aug 12, 2013)

Surely you have other shots of it Dave? Its hard to tell just how big that thing is without a comparison in the image.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's the pic from the Tyee Club website.
I came along just after the fish was weighed so missed the angler and rower.

http://www.tyeeclub.org/2013-photos/8th-Tyee-2013.jpg

This isn't a record fish but certainly one of a lifetime.
The great thing is that the angler is one of the busiest guys ever when it comes to helping out salmon and nobody I know deserves this fish more.


Take care.


----------



## tollster (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice! Some big smiles there and a happy dog.... Good catch!


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 13, 2013)

Interesting also insofar as Mike now has two sons who have rowed anglers to 60 pound plus fish which means as best I can figure that he is the only man on the planet who can claim that, making him truly unique. 


Pretty neat. 


Take care.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Aug 13, 2013)

WOW!!!! Campbell River fish or further north?


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 13, 2013)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> WOW!!!! Campbell River fish or further north?





Campbell River fish caught right in the Tyee Pool at the mouth of the river.

The last 60 pounders were caught 30 years ago in 1983.




Take care.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Aug 13, 2013)

1983, sweeeet.

lotsa wild coho being caught in Kitty Colman and Bamfield, maybe man is doing something right for a change.


----------

